# My Brandtii



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Not the greatest pics but none the less....... Don't mind the background or lack of one, still trying to decide where I'm going to go with that.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Sweet Brandtii man.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

really nice brandti. You are so right it is almost as nice as mine!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Yours is definitely the nicest looking I've seen at that size which is twice as big as mine.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

those fins look like they could cut someone


----------

